# Free one year premium membership to Megashare



## Fudge (Feb 1, 2012)

> FREE PREMIUM ACOUNT
> LIMITED NUMBERS ONLY
> BE QUICK ONCE THEY HAVE GONE.. THEY HAVE GONE
> SIGN UP NOW... IT'S FREE...!!!
> ...


Legit. You can sign up here http://megashare.com/free_account_hidden.php


----------



## sputnix (Feb 1, 2012)

used my fake email address just in case but thanks for sharing


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 1, 2012)

Apparently it worked for me. I think... How do we find out if we have premium?


----------



## Xuphor (Feb 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Apparently it worked for me. I think... How do we find out if we have premium?



It still gives me the option to buy premium, despite I'm supposed to already have it. I question how legit this actually is....


----------



## Fudge (Feb 1, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently it worked for me. I think... How do we find out if we have premium?
> ...


People on another forum says this does indeed work. If you go to the homepage it should say next to the Upload option that everything is Unlimited.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 1, 2012)

Fudge said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...



http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/1487/capturebau.png

?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 1, 2012)

Still waiting on le email


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 1, 2012)

Is megashare the same as megashare*s*?


----------



## Seaking (Feb 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Fudge said:
> 
> 
> > Xuphor said:
> ...


Upload-limit: Unlimited! Max.1GB per file, UNLIMITED for Premium Members
Download-limit: Unlimited! The best value free file storage and free file hosting

you got it.

and yeah, its legit.


----------



## Xuphor (Feb 1, 2012)

The problem is, the upload place says all those unlimited whether or not I'm signed it to the "premium" account or not. See for yourself, sign off the site and it'll say the same amount of unlimiteds. Either that or I have some cache error....


----------



## 1NOOB (Feb 1, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> The problem is, the upload place says all those unlimited whether or not I'm signed it to the "premium" account or not. See for yourself, sign off the site and it'll say the same amount of unlimiteds. Either that or I have some cache error....



lol i never registered and i see those too xD


----------



## sputnix (Feb 1, 2012)

how about someone attempts to upload a large file and see if it works


----------



## gloweyjoey (Feb 1, 2012)

the faq only has one answered question.....

Upon viewieg the site and looking around at things, I think im with Xuphor on this one. sounds fishy...

The TOS mentions the reading the faq about what files can and cannot be uploaded, but then the faq isnt complete, or am I having a java issue?

It also mentions things about gambling content not being allowed tos, but like every add is for some online casino stuff.


----------



## Rasas (Feb 1, 2012)

Going to try to upload a larger then 1gb file soon to see if it works and download something legal that is large if anyone can think of something.

It does say 

Why can't I upload files bigger than 1GB?

A. You can if you have a Free Premium or Premium account. Our free users are restricted to 1GB, but our Free Premium and our Premium account holders can upload UNLIMITED file sizes, though local fair use restrictions may apply

So there at least is a free premium.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 1, 2012)

It is totally a lie, got spam straight away, no password. Good thing i made a spam email.


----------



## Rasas (Feb 1, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> It is totally a lie, got spam straight away, no password. Good thing i made a spam email.



I got a password though and my account got made. I'm pretty sure it might of just been some other reason you got some spam.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 1, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> It is totally a lie, got spam straight away, no password. Good thing i made a spam email.



Pretty sure it's just you as I gave my email and within a minute had a password emailed to me.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 1, 2012)

Then where is my pass?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 1, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Then where is my pass?



How the hell are we supposed to know. Obviously it goofed up on your end.


----------



## Rasas (Feb 1, 2012)

Try again and it does say it might take 3-5 minutes. I am not trying to argue with you but it worked with us just not you.


----------



## Seaking (Feb 1, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Then where is my pass?


whats your email address? i will do it from my browser.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 1, 2012)

[email protected]


Seaking said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Then where is my pass?
> ...


----------



## Seaking (Feb 1, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Seaking said:
> ...


----------



## gloweyjoey (Feb 1, 2012)

DERP


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks must've just been iExplore. Came through, Dunno why now, its been like 30minutes.


----------



## Seaking (Feb 1, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Thanks must've just been iExplore


what the hell is iExplore? never heard of it before


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 1, 2012)

Internet Explorer


----------



## Rasas (Feb 1, 2012)

Internet Explorer is terrible try Opera, Chrome, Firefox or pretty much anything else that is better. Having trouble uploading files but downloading is fine.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 1, 2012)

Just  got a Laptop from school and can't install anything yet XD


----------



## Seaking (Feb 1, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Just  got a Laptop from school and can't install anything yet XD


i feel bad for you son, i got 99 problems son but an Internet browser isn't one.

http://portableapps.com/
once they come back up, install firefox onto a USB device.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 1, 2012)

Page won't even load for me.


----------



## Rasas (Feb 1, 2012)

Great the website is down.


----------



## Thesolcity (Feb 1, 2012)

FFFF site is down.


----------



## Maplemage (Feb 1, 2012)

I entered my email with internet explorer and I still havent got the password.


----------



## Thesolcity (Feb 1, 2012)

Got my pass (spam email), can't log in. Surely this isn't a spam attempt to confuse people with the popular site MegaShare*S*? 

I think so.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Feb 1, 2012)

I used my junk mail account and got my password in under a minute and it let me login just fine. Haven't tried uploading or downloading anything yet as I'm on a tethered connection.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 1, 2012)

Apparently it worked. I used my spam e-mail and got a password.

Anyone want to try uploading something? My connection keeps resetting. UGH.


----------



## Thesolcity (Feb 1, 2012)

I signed up again and got a pass that worked. Hm....


----------



## zeromac (Feb 1, 2012)

Any confirmation this isn't a scam? Thought this said Megashares at first..


----------



## Devante (Feb 1, 2012)

I got a password too but can't find any type of control panel to change the password.


----------



## wasim (Feb 1, 2012)

Is this site having a US server ?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 1, 2012)

I experimented a bit. I used a BRAND NEW email with a 12 character length random string for the account name, I used this email to ONLY sign up for this, and I got spam straight away.


----------



## nico445 (Feb 1, 2012)

hmm too bad i also confused it with megashares. just used one of those temporary emails and configured the account in Jdownloader. who knows maybe it will come handy one day


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 1, 2012)

yes works

proof


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 1, 2012)

So some are getting spam and some are not...that's worrying.  Did it on one of my emails, hopefully I don't get anything spammy.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 1, 2012)

I got a pass, i could login, uploaded a test file and downloaded it with premium account, worked. But damned, what a pain in the axx to delete something (still haven't figured it out) and no info to find on your account if it really is premium unlimmited for 1 year.

Looks to me it is not premium.
Quote from the mail i got with password:



> Here is your FREE membership to MegaShare.com:


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 1, 2012)

It's working for me and I didn't get any spam. =S


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 1, 2012)

got a ton of spam :/
luckily I used my spam email account


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, i didn't get any spam  I tried to make another account for a friend, worked to, still more info would be better, FAQ isn't working (not here at least)
Still figuring out how to delete an uploaded file, without the link you got when you uploaded it
Still have to find how to figure out your accountinfo.



Joe88 said:


> got a ton of spam :/
> luckily I used my spam email account


héhé, yeah, i also use my specially created spam mail accounts i use for such stuff


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 1, 2012)

is megashare actually legit?
I haven't heard of it before


----------



## purechaos996 (Feb 1, 2012)

Cool thanks


----------



## prowler (Feb 1, 2012)

hm. haven't got my password (used [email protected]) and i've never heard of this site so whatevs.

also lol they seem to think short URLs are like this http://www.megashare.com/?r=blueburst


----------



## EJames2100 (Feb 1, 2012)

How can I change my password ?


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 1, 2012)

I already got mine using one of my spam emails.
Didn't really get spam fortunately.


----------



## Varia (Feb 1, 2012)

Works for me, I tried uploading something (1.5MB file), and when I tried to download it, I could choose the premium option.
Also it downloaded it in a second. I'll try something larger next...


----------



## Valwin (Feb 1, 2012)

but megashare sucks


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 1, 2012)

Valwin said:


> but megashare sucks


Dude it is FREE!

Anyway I have tried it & it works!


----------



## Varia (Feb 1, 2012)

I've uploaded a 60MB file, if anyone want to try it out...


It downloads it for me @ 100kbps, so ya, max download speed my ass.
Heck, it was actually faster when I downloaded it through "free" (150kbps), but I had to wait 5 minuets to generate the download link.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 1, 2012)

Guys, megashare is just a crappy oneclick host that is knocking off megashareS. Don't bother.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 1, 2012)

chemistryfreak said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > but megashare sucks
> ...



so why would i want shit ?

is free but still shit

i download lots of stuff everyday and most stuff is not in megashare


----------



## frogboy (Feb 1, 2012)

I clicked "Send password", and nothing happened...


----------



## Damian666 (Feb 1, 2012)

if your using latest internet explorer, be sure to turn on compatability mode, after that it worked for me too ^^

Dami


----------



## raulpica (Feb 1, 2012)

Got it on my Gmail address. Didn't work on the other one, though.

EDIT: Worked on both after a while. Good.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 1, 2012)

wow they are really taking the advantage. if wupload does this, its all over for other sites and release site posters.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 1, 2012)

I sure do hope that others will follow. After the huge blow the filesharing community took with the closure of Megaupload and Fileserve, we sure as heck need to give users a bit of incentive to start re-uploading stuff again.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 1, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I sure do hope that others will follow. After the huge blow the filesharing community took with the closure of Megaupload and Fileserve, we sure as heck need to give users a bit of incentive to start re-uploading stuff again.


Hahaha yeah. Considering lots of Megaupload's users date and uploaded files are going to be deleted tommorow.


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Feb 1, 2012)

IT WORKED....but i googled and this site has very few files


----------



## frogboy (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, I clicked "send password" and it came up with a dialog box that says the password had been sent. 2 hours later, no password.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 1, 2012)

frogboy said:


> Okay, I clicked "send password" and it came up with a dialog box that says the password had been sent. 2 hours later, no password.


I got this immediately after I made the account:





Although it's full of adds and def not one of the prettiest emails I've seen.


----------



## emigre (Feb 1, 2012)

@Skelletonike you've mistakenly covered your username and password.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> @Skelletonike you've mistakenly covered your username and password.


What do you mean? o.O


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 1, 2012)

It's real. Although it does say to "Get Premium", you have it nonetheless. Just downloaded some Android APK files from Megashare after doing this and I can download all through Premium. Thanks for this news.


----------



## Gintoki Sakata (Feb 1, 2012)

> Megashare reserve the right to amend, suspend or substitute components of this giveaway without notice.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 1, 2012)

its a great offer but not many files are on there. seems a little like an incentive than a benefit


----------

